# Dennis Potter



## Guest (May 17, 2020)

Remembering this clever writer:

https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/05/17/dennis-potter-televisions-great-dramatist/


----------



## amzoun (Sep 6, 2020)

Wonderful and nuanced opinions of life and being English. How we are and how we use ideology to jump to conclusions at times. Rupert Murdoch remains a cancer on our culture and society. Dennis Potter remains as one of the leading lights of our culture.

Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2020)

amzoun said:


> Wonderful and nuanced opinions of life and being English. How we are and how we use ideology to jump to conclusions at times. Rupert Murdoch remains a cancer on our culture and society. Dennis Potter remains as one of the leading lights of our culture.
> 
> Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


Dennis didn't live long enough to see the substitute cancers on our culture!!!


----------

